# Lee Bloodline



## Leebloodline (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the Lee bloodline. I have my new puppy and just got it's pedagree. And at the very begining there is a lot of Lee breed dogs . I have been around Pits a very long time and Have never heard of this line of dogs. later on in the pedagree the line is crossed with colby and razors edge . Which I know . but would like to do more research on the Lee boodline and trace this bloodline back to its orgins.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Its probably just dogs that belonged to someone named Lee, so they name them something like "Lee's Dog". If you could post the names of the dogs it would help or even post the ped would be great, but that is what it sounds like to me.

Sitstay.com has a pedigree generator.


----------



## PADogman (May 15, 2008)

Which Lee are you refering to? Is it the same Lee that owned Reno,Ivan,Buttercup and No Tits Bonnie? If it's the same Lee he had alot of Eli Bolio Boyles bred dogs.
They were some real good ones too.


----------



## Leebloodline (Oct 13, 2008)

*LEE'S BLOODLINE DOG NAMES*

THE NAMES ON THE PED GOES AS OF LEE'S RENO AND DAM PATRICK'S STAR
AND SO ON IS THE LEE'S JUST THE SIRE NAME ? BUT THERE IS ALOT OF LEE'S DOGS EARLY ON IN THE PED . I WILL TRY TO GET AN IMAGE OF IT UP HERE SO . SOMEONE CAN HELP ME UNDERSTAND IT A LITTLE BETTER. I'M TRING TO SEE IF THIS IS A NOTED BLOODLINE? BECAUSE FURTHER DOWN THE TREE GOES , THERE ARE SOME REALLY WELL KNOW BLOODLINES WITH TOP DOGS ON THIS PED . BUT I WANT TO BE SHORE ABOUT THE HISTORY . ITS A 12 GENERATION SO IT GOES BACK PRETTY FAR.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This is Lee's Ch Reno ROM
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [442] :: *LEE'S RENO (8XW-2XL)**

Some great dogs in that line.
A lot of Bully kennels are starting to mix game lines in with the bully lines (like Razors Edge) to get a more active bully, but I would be careful sometimes it can create an unstable dog. (not saying always but it does happen) Would know more if/when you post your ped.*


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

my last name is lee too lol


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Lee hardly deserves credit for those dogs, mostly Patrick's and Boudreaux in there. It takes alot of time to establish a "bloodline". Your dog is the result of an outcrossing from good stock...some good names in the peds. We would love to see some pics of your dog.


----------



## pitmaster (Dec 16, 2008)

*I NEED THE BLOODLINE*

I NEED TO KNOW DO ANYONE HAVE THE BOYLES BLOODLINE PLEASE HIT ME UP THANKS SLY


----------

